# Beginner's Luck



## Bill Arnold (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I took the plunge!  Got my first kits and a few other supplies the end of last week.  Kept busy on other things over the weekend with LOML, but finally tried my first pen today.  I rescued a piece of cherry from the smoker bin, cut it to size and drilled it to make the two blanks for a slimline.  So far, so good!

I had bought an adjustable mandrel and had mounted it on my lathe.  I glued a spare set of tubes in my blanks, mounted them on the mandrel and pretended I knew what I was doing! 

Anyway, so it took me the better part of an hour!  I got 'er done -- sorta.  I don't yet have some of the finishing supplies I've read about on here, so I used a process I've used on other woodworking projects: several coats of shellac with a drop of TT Red Mahogany dye after sanding to 400 grit.  Worked up to 600 grit with the coats of shellac.  Not having anything else on hand, I applied a few coats of Johnson's Wax, working it with 1000 grit and grocery bag paper until I got a nice sheen.

I promise!  First pen ever.  Didn't blow up anything.  Like I said in the title: Beginner's Luck.  I'll probably blow up the next ten attempts! 

OK, so here are the requisite photos.  No fancy photo booth yet, but I've got a new lighting kit on order.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Sep 8, 2008)

Well it looks just fine to me. Reminds me a lot of the first pen I turned not too long ago. Fun, isn't it?


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW Bill! Excellent fit a nd nice finish for your first pen.
Good photos too.
Well done!
You're hooked now.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 8, 2008)

congrats on completing your first!  Very nice start...now you're hooked!


----------



## donwae (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice job.  Be sure to keep this one in a safe place.  It's always nice to go back to that first one just to see how far you have come.  Looking forward to seeing more of your pens as you progress in this wonderful hobby.


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard.
You are in for a fun ride.
Nice pen by the way.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 8, 2008)

The fun, finishing learning curve and money sucking search for the elusive "perfect" pen begins. :biggrin:

Congratulations on your first pen. Don't let it get away!

A few words of advice - money can buy more and better tools, fine finishing material and higher end pen kits. However, it is patience and practice (experience) that gives the greatest benefit for the least cost. For some reason, I think you already already know that truth! Enjoy this hobby / work!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill, it looks like you hit your transitions to the metal parts dead on congratulations, as far as finishing materials just use straight CA glue, you may have to practice  a bit, but it's about the most durable finish around, and gets an incredible gloss, But ya done good on the first try.


----------



## JimB (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice first pen, congrats. The fun has just begun!


----------



## Darrin (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice Fit on your 1st pen!!! Very impressive. Never tried a slimline pen but I still have my 1st pen, a Euro Roundtop. Your Fit and finish is far superior to mine! Mine looked like a tree branch with an ink refill . Again, nice work!


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 8, 2008)

leehljp said:


> The fun, finishing learning curve and money sucking search for the elusive "perfect" pen begins. :biggrin:
> 
> Congratulations on your first pen. Don't let it get away!
> 
> A few words of advice - money can buy more and better tools, fine finishing material and higher end pen kits. However, it is patience and practice (experience) that gives the greatest benefit for the least cost. For some reason, I think you already already know that truth! Enjoy this hobby / work!


Thanks, Hank.

My next project should be a frame for my first pen, I suppose! 

One thing all of my woodworking has taught me is a LOT more patience than I ever thought I had before.  I've got a long way to go on the learning curve in the finishing department and I'm sure something as small as a pen will teach me a lot!


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 8, 2008)

bitshird said:


> Bill, it looks like you hit your transitions to the metal parts dead on congratulations, as far as finishing materials just use straight CA glue, you may have to practice  a bit, but it's about the most durable finish around, and gets an incredible gloss, But ya done good on the first try.


Thanks, Ken.

I really thought about CA as a finish, but I was more concerned with just getting the fit close for my first pen.  By using a chrome slimline for my first efforts, I don't have too much invested.  I'll practice on the finish a lot more now that I got this first pen done without losing any vital organs! :wink:


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 8, 2008)

nice work!
congratws!


----------



## VisExp (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job Bill.  From what I've seen of the woodworking on your website it doesn't surprise me that your first pen looks so nice.  To echo Hanks sentiments, focus on the fit, form and finish of your pens.


----------



## SamThePenMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice for a first try. The things you've made that are on your website are amazing. I like the "Directions" table, and Candles on a Curve. Great stuff.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 8, 2008)

Great job.  Like the man said the transitions are spot one.  I sure didn't get that accurate on my first or several other tries.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice first pen. You did good. Now be ready to empty your wallet into your favorite wood and kit venders pocket.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice first pen Bill . You have now taken the first step down the slippery slope into the poor house . Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## altaciii (Sep 9, 2008)

Great Job!  Took me several attempts to get everything right.  You did good.  The best thing is that its all uphill from there.


----------



## joeatact (Sep 9, 2008)

Nicely done! You will always remember your first pen.


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 9, 2008)

Good job Bill!  It's much better than my first pen.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## rherrell (Sep 9, 2008)

Ditto what Eric said!


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 9, 2008)

toolcrazy said:


> Very nice first pen. You did good. Now be ready to empty your wallet into your favorite wood and kit venders pocket.


Thanks, Steve.

Fortunately, I have plenty of wood to keep me going for a while.  Over the past few years, I've bought a variety of domestic and exotic hardwoods to use on a series of jewelry boxes and treasure boxes I've designed.  Some of the scraps I've tossed over the years would have been perfect for pen blanks!  I've burned a truck load of cherry in my smoker!  Now, I'll have a more productive use for "scraps". :wink:


----------



## george (Sep 9, 2008)

Great start. keep on working.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 9, 2008)

Bill, after looking at your web site, I think turning pens should be childs play, your inlay and general quality of artistry and work are  outstanding,


----------



## novop711 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice looking pen.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice and as many others have said keep the first one.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice job Bill.  As most have said, keep your first pen.  Im looking forward to seeing more of your work.  Sounds like you have a pretty good handle on things.  More than I did when I began.  I like to visit the photos here to get more ideas on material and shapes to try.  Again, welcome!


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your comments and encouragement.  I'll post other pens as I have time to work on them.  I have several more furniture projects in process and on the drawing board, so I'll have to budget my time accordingly.  One thing that drew me to pens is the relatively short time from blank to completion.  I've done furniture pieces that took anywhere from many weeks to several months to complete.  Turning some pens during the larger projects will give me a sense of accomplishment!



bitshird said:


> Bill, after looking at your web site, I think turning pens should be childs play, your inlay and general quality of artistry and work are  outstanding,


Ken,

Thanks for taking time to look at my website.  The patience I learned by doing some of the projects you saw has already helped me take my time on my first pen.  I can hardly wait to try some of the lamination techniques I've used on past projects on a smaller scale with some pens.


----------



## VisExp (Sep 10, 2008)

Bill Arnold said:


> One thing that drew me to pens is the relatively short time from blank to completion. I've done furniture pieces that took anywhere from many weeks to several months to complete. Turning some pens during the larger projects will give me a sense of accomplishment!


 
I've done some pens that took anywhere from many weeks to several months to complete.  Building some furniture during the blank building process gives me a sense of accomplishment :biggrin:


----------



## Bill Arnold (Sep 10, 2008)

VisExp said:


> I've done some pens that took anywhere from many weeks to several months to complete.  Building some furniture during the blank building process gives me a sense of accomplishment :biggrin:


Sounds like a heck of a complex pen!


----------

